# HELP..! Small Lilly pad take over



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm new to this section, so I have a question that is probably pretty basic to you regulars. We have a 1/3 acre pond that is about 15 yrs old. Lots of fun and enjoyment over the years. We have 3or 4 big Amur, and the regular assortment of sport fish. Our problem is, someone thought it would be neat to add some cute little lilly pad plants a few years ago from a nearby city park, now the things have taken over our pond. I have not looked up the name for these yet, but they stay small ( 2-4" leaves, tiny yellow flowers )
We have tried pulling them, cutting them off,,, they are much more aggressive than we are and the Amur don't seem to be interested in them. Is there any good chemical that will kill them without harming our fish...? Also concerned about chemicals and the grnad kids swiming in the pond........ Please help......HT


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like floating heart to me. Get some Aqua Pro and some Cide-Kick II, 2 oz's of each per gallon of mixture. Spray the surface leaves during a nice warm sunny day. Keep at them until you've killed'em all off.

This plants a son of a gun to say the least, but persistant spraying will finally kill it off.


----------

